# 1959 611b case-o-matic



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

I have a 611b forsale if anybody is interested.:blacksuit :warplanes


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

how much, where is it and what condition is it in?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

*look at the picture*

The tractor is in good running condition, recent paint, vinyl cut decals, new grills, hood doors, reconditioned radiator, the rubber is weathered but in good shape. 1950.00


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks nice. Where are yu located?


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

i live in lynchburg Va.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mike,
Great looking tractor. Way to far for me, besides I was told no more. I need to start finding them closer to home as the road trips add up in a hurry.

Here is your picture

<img src =http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=69060>

Good luck with it. Hope it finds a nice home
caseman-d


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

:homereat: Mmmmmmmmmmmm Pretty!


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

*600 B*

Thanks for posting the picture caseman-d, as for the guy in Pa. ain't nothin for free in this world.:  :furious:


----------

